# Erik Buell's New Company Fuell Jumping Into The Electric Bike Market



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

https://jalopnik.com/erik-buells-new-company-fuell-jumping-into-the-electric-1833050677

If you know anything about Erik Buell from the motorcycle world, this has some real promise.

The eBike looks like it can be an amazing Commuter bike with up to 125 miles of range and a 30 min full charge.

The eMoto just looks gorgeous and innovative for that market.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> https://jalopnik.com/erik-buells-new-company-fuell-jumping-into-the-electric-1833050677
> 
> If you know anything about Erik Buell from the motorcycle world, this has some real promise.
> 
> ...


The price of the eBike looks pretty good; especially considering the two batteries. I won't be buying one because I only have to commute 40 miles and usually only charge before and after my weekend trail rides.

I'll bet these sell very well; you're never too tired for an eBike commute when you have the option to crank up the assist and burn a little extra battery.


----------



## Traditional50s (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm a fan! his old bikes are still very unique and have held up well. Watching


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice looking lines, but are those wheels 26 or 27.5? Need 29ers or 700 for road IMO. Great price point. 28mph is the same on my Turbo S and perfect for pavement.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Klurejr said:


> The eBike looks like it can be an amazing Commuter bike with up to 125 miles of range and a 30 min full charge.


I recall in Bulls (Not Buell, but the German ebike manufacturer) ebike advertisements a year or two back they were touting 100 miles range on their Bosch powered ebikes....on one battery, at that.

Sure, 100 miles can be reached. But assist is going to be on the lowest level and at that, no assist in order to reach that kind of mileage. I can get 100 miles on my Full FatSix fatty; but assist will be little to none to get there.

Buells battery set up appears to be a 1000wh battery set up; which seems to be where a lot of ebikes are going these days in the upper tier brands.

It remains to be seen which manufacturer can build a true 100 miles plus ebike using assist levels in the upper ranges. Kinda the Holy Grail for Ebikes as of today.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> I recall in Bulls (Not Buell, but the German ebike manufacturer) ebike advertisements a year or two back they were touting 100 miles range on their Bosch powered ebikes....on one battery, at that.
> 
> Sure, 100 miles can be reached. But assist is going to be on the lowest level and at that, no assist in order to reach that kind of mileage. I can get 100 miles on my Full FatSix fatty; but assist will be little to none to get there.
> 
> ...


If a hundred is the magic number, let's just measure in kilometers for now and wait for battery technology and cost to improve. I remember when eBikes claimed just ten mile range and were toys; now mine is my main transportation.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

*Eric Buell's Fuell Fluid ...*

Eric Buell's Fuell Fluid pre-orders at 30% discount ...

(https://electrek.co/2019/04/25/fuell-fluid-electric-bicycle-pre-orders/)

Interesting forked eRoadie. 









Catfish ...


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Very tempting. Actually shopping for a commuter ebike.


----------

